# Aires?



## tommytli (Aug 7, 2008)

Are you allowed/or is it possible to pitch a pup tent on the aires in france?


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Aires are usually tarmac.


----------



## tommytli (Aug 7, 2008)

pippin said:


> Aires are usually tarmac.


oh well it was a thought, we are traveling down to ardeche and we have some one with a tent with us and we were wondering if it was possible rather than finding a site as this would of been an easier option,
cheers pippin


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

Your question worries me.
Am I being silly in saying I would worry about the safety of children in a pup tent on an Aire.
Some have grass but they may not be right by your M/H.
If it is for adullts the safety factor is still there.
In a camp site OK but an Aire???
Just a thought. :lol:


----------



## tommytli (Aug 7, 2008)

locovan said:


> Your question worries me.
> Am I being silly in saying I would worry about the safety of children in a pup tent on an Aire.
> Some have grass but they may not be right by your M/H.
> If it is for adullts the safety factor is still there.
> ...


no kids in the tent just 2 adults, we will have to find a campsite i think half way between calais and ardeche we found one and tried to book with them with no joy so just looking at our options


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Aires
On here you can PM Peejay to ask him if you can use a pup tent.
I cant find anything in the rules that says you cant.


----------



## CaGreg (Mar 28, 2007)

We stayed on an aire on a vineyard north of Bordeaux in the Blaye region called St Vivien de Blaye and it was basically in the back yard of a vineyard but I would have thought that the owner would have allowed a small tent on the garden there as they said that the garden was ours to use.
This was a private parking aire that I found in the 2005 Aire de Service de camping car book (thanks Nora and Neil).
The owners were lovely and it was a wonderful location. Not sure if it is still in the 2009 book, but worth a look under St Vivien de Blaye.
Hope this would be of some help as it is north of Ardeche, (I think, not having my map or book to hand

Can PM the exact location if you can't find it yourself.

Ca


----------



## dangerous (May 1, 2005)

I have just read in the introduction to 'All the Aires France' by vicarious books that French law does not permit any other form of camping on Aires, only motorhomes.
This means caravans , tents and awnings? 8O 

dangerous 8)


----------



## tommytli (Aug 7, 2008)

thanks guys ive emailed another campsite to try book us in


----------



## CurlyBoy (Jan 13, 2008)

*Aires*

Hi, I agree with comment by Dangerous, we have actually stopped on Aires where a sign is posted prohibiting any form of "camping", including awnings, tables, chairs and BBQ!
curlyboy


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

*Re: Aires*



CurlyBoy said:


> Hi, I agree with comment by Dangerous, we have actually stopped on Aires where a sign is posted prohibiting any form of "camping", including awnings, tables, chairs and BBQ!
> curlyboy


agree, Curly. Many have signs saying no chairs or washing outside. Basically they are MH parking areas, not campsites.


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Aires come in all shapes and sizes and in lots of different locations but they are provided purely for the use of motorhomes.
Having said that I have seen caravans several times on aires and have also seen a tent once, pitched next to a motorhome on the aire at Narbonne Plage but that doesn't mean its allowed as quite a few aires run with minimal or no supervision. As mentioned previously, the surfaces in most instances would be innapropriate for a tent anyway.
The only instance where it might possibly be tolerated or allowed is on an aire privee, but obviously it would be up to the owner.


Pete


----------



## Mike48 (May 1, 2005)

Narbonne Plage is now heavily regulated and the man at the barrier tells you where to go. He always puts me in amongst the midges so wont go there again. Gone are the days when you could stay there for nothing more's the pity. 

In general Aires are unsuitable for a tent because you are mostly parked within 3 feet of your neighbour but there are many exceptions.


----------



## carol (May 9, 2005)

gelathae said:


> Narbonne Plage is now heavily regulated and the man at the barrier tells you where to go. He always puts me in amongst the midges so wont go there again. Gone are the days when you could stay there for nothing more's the pity.
> 
> In general Aires are unsuitable for a tent because you are mostly parked within 3 feet of your neighbour but there are many exceptions.


That wasn't our experience last year (Sept and October) 2 different visits - he was friendly, let us park where we wished, on our second visit, the area had reduced, boulders moved back inland, and the site was due to 'close' the day after we left - ie no guy on the barrier, no cost, no bread etc., and it would reduce more, from a previous visit a few years earlier - the area available to park was much reduced from the summer, and no one around, the same with the site at 4 vents in Gruissan...

Carol

Unless of course you have been there since October end last year....and things have changed again.


----------



## Mike48 (May 1, 2005)

Haven't been there for two years. We now use the 4 vents Aire at Gruissan which I think is free after 8 November or thereabouts. It must be the windiest place in France - hence the name running the Aire at Port St Louis du Rhone very close.


----------

